# Free sample from pipesandcigars



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't know if this had been posted yet or not. I was poking around pipesandcigars.com, sorta planning out my next order, when I came across this article titled, "You Really Should Read This Article.... All of It!."

I read it...the whole thing. It's a very interesting read, and I recommend reading it. However, if you'd prefer not to, just scroll down to the last paragraph for info on getting a free sample of a new blend that they've made called "Angler's Dream."

Linky to the article: You Really Should Read This Article.... All of It!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks. I just read the whole article and the blend sounds kinda tasty.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am a fan of Trout Stream so this sounds like it is right up my alley.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice article with a nice bonus at the end. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great article Cliff, and email sent. I can't wait to try a sample of it  thanks for the heads up brother!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It sounds delicious. I'm going to send my e-mail right now!

Thanks for the link to the article!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Man Oh Man, Russ is going to be busy tomorrow!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I sent my email way earlier in the day, you're right, he's going to be busy lol! 

Thanks for posting the article!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

> Derek,
> 
> Thanks for reading and responding. Unfortunately, Washington state law makes it illegal to ship tobacco to anyone in your state, so I can't sell you tobacco or even send a free sample. Sorry for the problem.
> 
> ...


Suck!!!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Major suck. I'm boycotting your apples.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Great find. I have decided to get more serious about smoking my pipe and a few of these free sampler things have popped up which is great for someone like me who knows nothign about different blends.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

wow that does suck, sounds like it's time to write your state legislators...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.

Hopefully it will come in to try when we take our fall hunting trip up in the MS River Delta.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Ouch Derek... How close are you to the state border, and how willing/able are you to drive out every so often? You might think about getting an out of state PO box, I remember some of our Maryland (I think) brothers doing the same...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's never been a problem for any other tobacco product, and wasn't a problem for Sterling Tobacco's sample either.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

RG bump for this heads up... thanks!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's never been a problem for any other tobacco product, and wasn't a problem for Sterling Tobacco's sample either.


It depends on the vendor. Some vendors have been scared away by the Washington law which technically makes it a felony to ship or receive tobacco products. Others, like smokingpipes.com feel it's a matter of interstate commerce and that a single state can't prohibit it so they continue to ship. There were a couple of threads on this a while back.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-update-wa-internet-tobacco-sale-ban-law.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-washington-state-banning-internet-sales.html


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Suck!!!


I got a similar email. Hopefully, Russ will be able to use my Oregon work address. Oftentimes, living in a blue state has its own special trials.

Derek, you in the market for some 'baccy? :ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I am if it's free! I don't smoke a pipe often, but every great once in a while I pull it out.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I am if it's free! I don't smoke a pipe often, but *every great once in a while I pull it out*.


That's what she said.
"He took . . . [huh, huh] . . . it out."

Sit tight, my friend.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I am if it's free! I don't smoke a pipe often, but every great once in a while I pull it out.


I read this way wrong :shock: - Terry beat me too it.

Most kidding aside,

Is there anyway to convince you to smoke a pipe more often? Have you not found a tobacco you enjoy? Or do you feel like your pipe is inadequate?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe sometimes, when he "pulls it out", it IS inadequate. 
Sad, he's such a young man, too.

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Honestly, I need to get a good pipe, and try some good tobacco. A Savinelli Trevi is on my list of things I want for Christmas. I'm hoping a good pipe and a good tobacco is going to help.

So far though, I just don't enjoy the pipe as much as the cigar. The smoke is thinner, the draw is looser than I'm comfortable with, and I don't get that "full" mouth feeling. It's also more "bitter" or hot in my mouth, though that last bit might have to do with the pipe, the tobacco, or most likely, just user error.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

For some reason, my inbox was full this morning. Strange.

Russ


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Honestly, I need to get a good pipe, and try some good tobacco. A Savinelli Trevi is on my list of things I want for Christmas. I'm hoping a good pipe and a good tobacco is going to help.
> 
> So far though, I just don't enjoy the pipe as much as the cigar. The smoke is thinner, the draw is looser than I'm comfortable with, and I don't get that "full" mouth feeling. It's also more "bitter" or hot in my mouth, though that last bit might have to do with the pipe, the tobacco, or most likely, just user error.


Not to hijack, but don't give up Derek. It takes a while to get the hang of it. I'm about six months into it and I still can't keep a bowl lit all the way through. However, I'm better at loading the bowl and I've learned that softer puffing actually produces more flavor (which is counter-intuitive).


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Honestly, I need to get a good pipe, and try some good tobacco. A Savinelli Trevi is on my list of things I want for Christmas. I'm hoping a good pipe and a good tobacco is going to help.
> 
> So far though, I just don't enjoy the pipe as much as the cigar. The smoke is thinner, the draw is looser than I'm comfortable with, and I don't get that "full" mouth feeling. It's also more "bitter" or hot in my mouth, though that last bit might have to do with the pipe, the tobacco, or most likely, just user error.


Cigars and pipes ARE so very different, and I freely admit that after dinner I greatly prefer a cigar over the pipe. It's not even debatable - there's just nothing like a good cigar at that moment.

Having said that, though, there's also nothing like the smooth, mellow and flavorful taste of good pipe tobacco in a decent pipe, either. I retrohale frequently with both cigars and pipes, and get TONS more flavor from doing so with the pipe. Both are great, but pipe usually wins out there.

Also, I think the ritual, history and various mental associations we have with each also do a lot to add to their respective appeal and enjoyment. So, I am happy that for me it's not an "either/or" but a "both/and".


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> For some reason, my inbox was full this morning. Strange.
> 
> Russ


Hmmmm... That is odd - the vagaries of the profession!

p

_ [and thanks] _


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> For some reason, my inbox was full this morning. Strange.
> 
> Russ


:rofl:We are just doing our part to give you some job security in these tough economic times...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Honestly, I need to get a good pipe, and try some good tobacco. A Savinelli Trevi is on my list of things I want for Christmas. I'm hoping a good pipe and a good tobacco is going to help.
> 
> So far though, I just don't enjoy the pipe as much as the cigar. The smoke is thinner, the draw is looser than I'm comfortable with, and I don't get that "full" mouth feeling. It's also more "bitter" or hot in my mouth, though that last bit might have to do with the pipe, the tobacco, or most likely, just user error.


If it's even remotely intriguing to you, it's WELL worth the effort. You're absolutely right - pipes are not cigars. They're very different, but both extremely rewarding in different ways. I'm almost a year in now, and I'm just now to the point to where I reach for a pipe almost as often as I reach for a cigar.

It's almost like trying to read a message board to learn how to ride a bicycle....it probably is helpful to prepare you, but you don't learn unless you do it (and screw up) over and over until it finally clicks.

Stick with it, brother. And good luck!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the Heads Up Clifford--Like the article and sounds like Angler’s Dream might be wright up my alley!

Thanks---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice post Clifford R/G for you sir!:yo:
I just sent my info in lets see whats swimming around!:lol:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks! I've got my sample on the way...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking forward to this blend. I read the article (all of it) and requested my sample today. =)

Cheers,


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> wow that does suck, sounds like it's time to write your state legislators...


WA is a buzzkill for sure, they don't want you to enjoy anything that they can't tax.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:noidea:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nor I.

:ranger:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Not yet. I really thought I would get it today. When he emailed me about it, he said he was going to send it out last Wednesday. Well, I also placed an order with them that shipped last Wednesday, and I got my order this afternoon, but no sample!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't gotten mine yet either... Maybe he had to make a new batch just for us...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing yet for me.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Haven't got mine yet either.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Not yet! :noidea:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Still waiting here - anyone get lucky yet?

:biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Russ posted this last week at pipesmagazine.com:
_
I'm sorry about the slow shipping on the samples, but we have one person who was assigned this job, and he's been flooded with other work, but we'll keep sending some out each day until we catch up.

Russ 
_
So, nothing to do but wait. Try some Trout Stream to bide your time...

p


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

And now he is in Richmond Va at the pipe show, so that will delay it a bit... but of course we will forgive him... :lol:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

not here yet, but I did recieve my order 6 days from Albany NY to my door in Toronto. Very impressed with the service..Usually takes 10 days..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting!:dunno:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, same here. I know he just got back from the Richmond pipe show that was this past weekend. I know he had a lot of requests for it...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Yup, same here. I know he just got back from the Richmond pipe show that was this past weekend. I know he had a lot of requests for it...


Given that these are free samples I'm not going to hold it against him. I'm definitely looking forward to trying it though.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Given that these are free samples I'm not going to hold it against him. I'm definitely looking forward to trying it though.


I agree, even if it takes a few months, who cares its free!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I agree, even if it takes a few months, who cares its free!


Yup, I would imagine that sending out the paid orders probably takes priority!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i got mine last week?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Angler's Dream is a vapor.......:laugh:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

if you get yours let me know how they're going out...if its ups I have to check my apartment main office to get it as they never let me know I have a package.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Anybody get any yet? I'm really looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

In the reply I got, Russ said they would be sending them out this week. I am also looking forward to some trout!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I dunno - it's been over a month now. I grow less eager to taste this as time passes. Maybe I'll forget all about it, and it's arrival will come as a great surprise.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I sent a request and have made several orders which came quickly. No free sample though and I was really looking forward to checking this out.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

We have two people working on this project to try to get caught up. All pending samples should go out no later than Thursday. I apologize for not being prepared for the volume of requests, and I appreciate the patience of those who sent me a request.

Russ


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> We have two people working on this project to try to get caught up. All pending samples should go out no later than Thursday. I apologize for not being prepared for the volume of requests, and I appreciate the patience of those who sent me a request.
> 
> Russ


No need to apologize, it's free, we can't complain...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> No need to apologize, it's free, we can't complain...


Absolutely agree with Nick and thank you Russ for making the offer.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> No need to apologize, it's free, we can't complain...


I'm sure we're all with this sentiment, Russ - nothing to apologize for. Very good of you to offer us the "fruits of your labor" on your own dime. But you know us - where cigars, pipes and tobacco is concerned, we're just unruly kids on Christmas Eve, unable to sleep and ready to open our presents NOW!

p


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> No need to apologize, it's free, we can't complain...


+1 We are all just anxious. I was hoping when I ordered to save you some money on stamps.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm sure we're all with this sentiment, Russ - nothing to apologize for. Very good of you to offer us the "fruits of your labor" on your own dime. But you know us - *where cigars, pipes and tobacco is concerned, we're just unruly kids on Christmas Eve, unable to sleep and ready to open our presents NOW!*
> 
> p


ound: That's awesome...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait to try it just in time for the weekend you say great news!!!!!!!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

We just put together another hundred samples to go out. I expect every request to be answered by the end of business tomorrow.

Russ


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

No apology necessary, Russ. We appreciate your generosity and are looking forward to sampling your goods! Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work Russ - a true BOTL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll be checking my P.O Box every day can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Russ.
:tu


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally got mine today. Anyone else?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope still waiting no sample!:ask:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Haven't gottem mine yet either. Can't wait! I need a new daily smoke, this'll be it for as long as it lasts!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing here yet!



xray said:


> Finally got mine today. Anyone else?


Awesome! How did you like it?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

xray said:


> Finally got mine today. Anyone else?


Have you tried it you? Let us know what you think.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

still anxiously waiting....


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet but I'll try to get to it late tonight or tomorrow. I'll post my thoughts here when I do.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Still waiting but I will wait for Russ' work until the end of days. I have high expectations of all his work.


----------



## cavendishfiend (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey I just got my first "real" pipe from pipesandcigars haha! Just wondering, is the free sample offer still ongoing?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

cavendishfiend said:


> Hey I just got my first "real" pipe from pipesandcigars haha! Just wondering, is the free sample offer still ongoing?


I would assume not, since the page isn't up anymore.

You could always email them and ask.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

cavendishfiend said:


> Hey I just got my first "real" pipe from pipesandcigars haha! Just wondering, is the free sample offer still ongoing?


For a nice sampler of different tobaccos, you should go sign up for the newbie sampler trade.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> For a nice sampler of different tobaccos, you should go sign up for the newbie sampler trade.


YES! For the price of a tin (like, what. $10 bucks or so?) you get a tin and a half's worth of samples of a variety or tobaccos. Monetarily, its the most efficient way to diversify what you smoke.


----------



## cavendishfiend (Oct 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> For a nice sampler of different tobaccos, you should go sign up for the newbie sampler trade.


Great idea DanR, thanks. I don't think I have enough posts for the prerequisite so I'll be working on that; looking forward to trying some tobacco from experienced smokers though!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I would assume not, since the page isn't up anymore.
> 
> You could always email them and ask.


And don't forget Sterling/1776 is still offering free samples:

Tobaccos, pipe tobacco, tobacco blends

I like the 1776 Tavern, but haven't tried anything else. Yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> And don't forget Sterling/1776 is still offering free samples:
> 
> Tobaccos, pipe tobacco, tobacco blends
> 
> I like the 1776 Tavern, but haven't tried anything else. Yet.


Sent my e-mail request on a Saturday got a response today! I told them what i have tried and like i also told them i am a newbie to pipes! They are shipping me something i gotta say already i like this company i am impressed. Here is the fast and courteous response i got from them! No long waits no were tied up no we are working on it excuse! Just fast courteous service! They even ship before you pay! You gotta admit that kind of old time way is unheard of today! These guys get two thumbs up in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Thank you for your email. I am sending a sample of my Country Store Natural blend. I sincerely hope you enjoy it. If you would like to sample other of my blends you can order pocket pouches that contain two or two and a half ounces at reasonable prices. You can order by using this email, by phone (800) 891-7761, or order form. An invoice would be enclosed with your order and you can then pay with your personal check, money transfer or money order.
Happy smoking.

Jack Peterson
Sterling/1776 Tobacco Co
(800) 891-7761


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

1776 also apparently will ship out your product _before_ you pay for it with the bill inside. I didn't know any companies still did that...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> And don't forget Sterling/1776 is still offering free samples:
> 
> Tobaccos, pipe tobacco, tobacco blends
> 
> I like the 1776 Tavern, but haven't tried anything else. Yet.


Big +1!

Here's a link to the thread where we're discussing it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/267509-sterling-tobacco-free-samples.html

Tavern is pretty good, Millionaire is really good, and American Patriot is FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Big +1!
> 
> Here's a link to the thread where we're discussing it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/267509-sterling-tobacco-free-samples.html
> 
> Tavern is pretty good, Millionaire is really good, and American Patriot is FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC.


Thanks, Clifford. But I'm not seeing an "American Patriot" on his sites. Could they be out, or am I not looking hard enough?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Clifford. But I'm not seeing an "American Patriot" on his sites. Could they be out, or am I not looking hard enough?


You're right, it's not listed on his website. Someone on the free sample thread got it. I ran across some mumblings about it in a thread on another message board, and they made it sound pretty tasty. Supposedly its a Penzance clone....I can't say personally, as I've never tried Penzance. Anywho....when I emailed him my last order, I said "I heard good things about American Patriot, but don't see it on your website...send me 2 ounces if you've got any" and he sent me 2 ounces. It was $13-ish, so the price is right about where Tavern is. I hope it's one he's going to continue stocking because I could see it being a regular in my rotation.

Edit - a little googling:
Penzance Lovers Rejoice! Introducing American Patriot :: Pipe Tobacco Reviews :: Pipe Smokers Forums
Trial by Fire: Esoterica Penzance vs. Sterling/1776 American Patriot :: Pipe Tobacco Discussion :: Pipe Smokers Forums


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

I just had my first bowl of Angler's Dream. It may be that my palate is not yet accustomed to the subtleties of Burley and Black Cavendish, but for me there's just not a lot going on taste wise. Out of everything I've tried so far, this reminds me the most of cigarette tobacco, especially the aftertaste. Right now I have a taste in my mouth like I just licked an ashtray. The taste while smoking was much better, though (although like I said, very subtle). 

The best part about it was that this is the first bowl of anything I've smoked that I got through with only one relight. I don't know if I got lucky with my filling technique or there's just something about the characteristics of the tobaccos in this blend. My guess is that it comes pretty dry without the need to dry it out at all. It's definitely much more relaxing to smoke a bowl without the frustration of feeling that I shouldn't have to relight as often as I usually do.

I feel like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth, but I don't think this is for me. Again, it may just be me and my relative newbness. I'll definitely be giving it another shot though.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

xray said:


> I just had my first bowl of Angler's Dream. It may be that my palate is not yet accustomed to the subtleties of Burley and Black Cavendish, but for me there's just not a lot going on taste wise. Out of everything I've tried so far, this reminds me the most of cigarette tobacco, especially the aftertaste. Right now I have a taste in my mouth like I just licked an ashtray. The taste while smoking was much better, though (although like I said, very subtle).
> 
> The best part about it was that this is the first bowl of anything I've smoked that I got through with only one relight. I don't know if I got lucky with my filling technique or there's just something about the characteristics of the tobaccos in this blend. My guess is that it comes pretty dry without the need to dry it out at all. It's definitely much more relaxing to smoke a bowl without the frustration of feeling that I shouldn't have to relight as often as I usually do.
> 
> I feel like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth, but I don't think this is for me. Again, it may just be me and my relative newbness. I'll definitely be giving it another shot though.


thanks for the review xray!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I found mine in my mailbox Sunday so it must have come on Saturday. Since so many people ordered it, I'll give a short review here instead of cluttering up the review section, especially since it doesn't seem to be stocked yet (I can't find it on Pipes and Cigars anywhere, which is a shame).

As I recall from the original announcement/article, Russ was going for the traditional burley/cav pipe tobacco taste and smell from those tobaccos our fathers and grandfathers smoked. Kind of mildly aromatic, but without too much in the way of heavy flavorings and casings. He hit it on the head. Is it a mild tasting tobacco, certainly. It isn't strong, but it hits its goal perfectly. It has the taste and smell of a traditional American burley based mild aro perfectly. My brother, not a big fan of my smoking, was sitting next to me and commented that it smelled pretty good and smelled like what our grandfather used to smoke. I can't think of a better endorsement that Russ nailed it.

So, if that is what you are looking for there are other options. The originals: Sir Walter Raleigh, Prince Albert, Carter Hall and other "drug store" tobaccos are out there. So, why buy this instead? Admittedly, it is a very similar experience. However, picture those tobaccos (many of which are quite good and quite popular here), a very similar experience, but small batch, hand crafted, and made with the best ingredients. Yes, it is very similar, but it certainly takes it up a notch. 

So, since Russ/pipesandcigars.com is now here at Puff and on this thread, when are you going to add this as a regular stocking item? Please make it soon because my sample is going to disappear soon and I will definitely want more!


Edit: 
Just wanted to add some more traditional review topics:
-Smoking characteristics: No tongue bite, smoked it on one match, not too wet and not too dry (though it was close to being a bit wet)
-Pre-light presentation: Very nice light/medium brown (milk chocolate or Vienna Roast coffee brown) and a terrific milk chocolate "tin" note
-Room note: Hard to say since I smoked it outside, but the smell off the pipe was a very traditional pipe tobacco smell, what most non-pipe people think of when then they think pipes


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Angler's Dream should be up for sale on our site by November 15th.

Russ


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> Angler's Dream should be up for sale on our site by November 15th.
> 
> Russ


Looking forward to it! Stuff sounds like a fun smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just picked up my sample today!
Smells like a dried fruit paradise hints of chocolate and spice. Can't wait to try it!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Much RUSS!:rockon:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine was in my mailbox today, thanks again Russ!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Mine was in my mailbox today, thanks again Russ!


Mine arrived a few minutes ago.

The note in the pouch is subtle and sweet. Not nutty / touch of blueberry like Prince Albert but softer dried fruit and a hint of spice as TonyBrooklyn said. The tobacco is a delightful mix of light and medium brown (the burley?) with some black specks (cavendish, I'm guessing).

Can't wait until 6pm when I can get out of here and try some.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The post man brought my Anglers Dream this afternoon so I pulled out my MM Patriot cob and stuffed it full. Nice chocolate note in the bag. Nutty, mild burley taste with a mouth feel of cinnamon. Russ was quite clever in adding cinnamon to this. One of the things I don't like about most OTC burleys is that it feels like you are smoking air, The cinnamon reminds your mouth that you are smoking. So far, I like it. If all goes well with the rest of the bag, I will be buying a tub of this. It seems like it will make a good all day smoke and the room note is much more pleasant than most of the baccys I smoke so maybe when it is cold my wife will let me smoke it inside.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My generous sample arrive today as well. Thank you Russ!

The smell reminds me of my grandfathers blend. I was to young to notice what blend that was but it is incredible to be taken back some 40 yrs just by a smell. Well Done!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

We're working on our first catalog and Angler's Dream is going to be a featured item, and we needed to finalize the pricing, so here's the deal...
We're planning on a launch date of Nov. 15th (along with one or two other blends), with the tobacco being available in a 14 oz. tub. We may do some 1.5 oz. pouches in the future, but initially it will only be in tubs. Best of all, the tub will go for...ready...wait for it...$25.99! That puts it in the same price range as the traditional OTC brands and the tobaccos that go into it (like toasted white Burley, Green River black Cavendish and a roasted red Virginia) are quality leaf, and the flavors are all-natural and food grade, so the end result will be a step up from, but around the same price as, the long-time favorites.


Russ


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> We're working on our first catalog and Angler's Dream is going to be a featured item, and we needed to finalize the pricing, so here's the deal...
> We're planning on a launch date of Nov. 15th (along with one or two other blends), with the tobacco being available in a 14 oz. tub. We may do some 1.5 oz. pouches in the future, but initially it will only be in tubs. Best of all, the tub will go for...ready...wait for it...$25.99! That puts it in the same price range as the traditional OTC brands and the tobaccos that go into it (like toasted white Burley, Green River black Cavendish and a roasted red Virginia) are quality leaf, and the flavors are all-natural and food grade, so the end result will be a step up from, but around the same price as, the long-time favorites.
> 
> Russ


Great news Russ, may I inquire what the other blends are?


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Great news Russ, may I inquire what the other blends are?


The other blends that may be released at the same time are a deep and rich all-Virginia, a unique blend that will be the official tobacco of the 2011 West Coast Pipe Show and my modern take on Sobranie Virginian #10.

Russ


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> We're working on our first catalog and Angler's Dream is going to be a featured item, and we needed to finalize the pricing, so here's the deal...
> We're planning on a launch date of Nov. 15th (along with one or two other blends), with the tobacco being available in a 14 oz. tub. We may do some 1.5 oz. pouches in the future, but initially it will only be in tubs. Best of all, the tub will go for...ready...wait for it...$25.99! That puts it in the same price range as the traditional OTC brands and the tobaccos that go into it (like toasted white Burley, Green River black Cavendish and a roasted red Virginia) are quality leaf, and the flavors are all-natural and food grade, so the end result will be a step up from, but around the same price as, the long-time favorites.
> 
> Russ


Well, that settles it. Assuming the rest of the sample lives up to the initial bowl I won't be buying any more SWR, PA and CH in the future since this will more than fill that niche.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got my sample today as well.
It smells very nice! I may load up a bowl here in a few minutes and try it out!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang I can't wait to try this. Sounds amazing and right in line with what I like.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

received my sample today, will be trying it tomorrow on the drive into work. woot!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine arrived today as well, I really can't wait to try it out!! It smells absolutely amazing!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had a couple of bowls of this now, first in my Viking Classic Briar and then in my Country Gentleman cob. The cinnamon was prominent for me, especially in the briar for some reason (maybe because I didn't have a drink with me to cleanse the palate). I definitely get the burleys in the background (reminds me of an OTC) and I swear I got just a hint of mint on occasion in both pipes. Not sure where that came from, I don't think Russ listed mint as one of the toppings. I will reserve judgement until I've gone through several more bowls but I'm cautiously optimistic that I'll be ordering a tub when they are available.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I got mine today. Thanks Russ! I can't wait to try it as it smells amazing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Smoked a bowl in my Briar! I as well get a hint of mint lots of cinnamon and a rich fruity taste up front! Burns nice smokes cool i think we have a winner!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine showed up today and I am smoking it right now.

First, thank you Russ for the very generous sample. I didn't weigh it, but I know that I filled my Peterson Canadian and it didn't make a dent. My guess is well over an ounce.

I must admit that I was skeptical about this tobacco after reading a few posts here. They were terrific posts, but I got the impression that this was an OTC type burley blend, and I don't really prefer those to my taste. Maybe I just haven't had the right one yet?

This one could be it! It is much more complex than I imagined. I think Jon and Tony were right about the cinnamon, and I get some other spice in there too. Maybe a touch of clove mixed in. I don't really detect fruit, but there is definitely some sweetness to it. 

It came dry enough just to pop it in the pipe and smoke right away, which I really like. I'm an instant gratification kinda guy! And the smell is just fresh dried tobacco. 

I am surprised at how much I like this, and I will be ordering more Angler's Dream for the cellar!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, I really, REALLY, need everyone to stop talking about this. I did not ask for a sample because I didn't need anymore tobacco and NOW you are all on here making me want to try this blend and I'm not playing that game!!!!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Okay, I really, REALLY, need everyone to stop talking about this. I did not ask for a sample because I didn't need anymore tobacco and NOW you are all on here making me want to try this blend and I'm not playing that game!!!!!


What's worse is the free sample offer has been taken down... I guess it was more successful than they imagined...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> What's worse is the free sample offer has been taken down... I guess it was more successful than they imagined...


I love OTC blends and this may very well become my go to OTC. Russ really did a great job here. It seems sweeter than Carter Hall but I can't quite pinpoint it. I'm terrible at identifying what is in the baccy I smoke but maybe there is just a tiny bit of green river black cav in here? Actually, it doesn't matter. All I know is I like it and I will buy more at some point.

Hats off once again Russ. As you can see from my cellar I love your Va/Per's and this may be another I smoke regularly when I reach for an OTC type blend.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got mine today!

I just got home from a long 12 hour shift at work. Packed up a bowl of Angler's Dream in my MM Great Dane spool cob, and am sitting out in my garage now. It's nice and quiet, just the distant roar of traffic in the background (I live in town).

I found the note in the bag to be quite neutral. No sweetness or anything, just plain mild tobacco smell. On lighting, I'm hit pretty hard with cinnamon. "Overpowering" is maybe too strong of a word, but not by much. I was hoping to pick up the nuttiness of the burley and some of the chocolate topping (didn't I read in the article that there was chocolate?), but I'm really not tasting anything but cinnamon. 

About halfway through the bowl now. No significant change in the flavor. It's good, but not at all what I was expecting. The cinnamon is very prominent. It gives a nice spicy sparkly mouthfeel that I'm enjoying. I'm reminded of "red hot" cinnamon candy.

Towards the bottom of the bowl, the cinnamon is still the frontrunner, but it's slightly less prominent. I can actually taste a little burley now.

The only drug store baccys I've only so far tried Prince Albert and Carter Hall. I enjoy them both (with a preference for PA). I expected a similar experience with Angler's Dream, but personally I don't see much of a similarity at all. I'm going to reserve judgement for right now and smoke some more later without that prejudice and see how I like it on it's own merits. But my initial thought is that this won't be making it's way into my rotation.

Huge thanks to Russ for the free sample!!!!!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Argh! I haven't gotten mine yet and, thanks to you all, I am really craving this right now. It sounds sooooo good!!!

Oh well, it will probably be in tomorrow's mail, and will really hit the spot after a 10hr workday.

Keep the reviews coming!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Stop it all of you!!!! PLEASE STOP IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Stop it all of you!!!! PLEASE STOP IT!!!!!!!!!


You're right. It's very insensitive of us. I'll try to help...

This stuff SUX! I don't know what Russ was thinking sending us poison in the mail, I'm sure that's a federal offense. I'd throw this out in the yard, but I'm afraid it'll kill the grass. I 'm gonna go smoke some Mixture 79 now and see if I can get this flavor out of my mouth. If any of you guys haven't gotten your sample yet, don't even open it and risk contaminating your homes, just send it to me and I'll dispose of it all...

Does that help? :biggrin:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I got mine today and it smells amazing. love the cinnamon notes.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Wife said mine came in today. Can't wait to try this when I get back.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking back over the other reviews makes me wonder if I am personally particularly sensitive to cinnamon, as I seemed to taste it stronger than the other reviewers. 

This morning with my coffee, I decided to try some Angler's Dream mixed 50:50 with Carter Hall. Much better. The cinnamon is no longer a blast and is proportionally in harmony with the rest of the blend, and it's a little sweeter.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Unlike most of the people here, I tried a couple bowls of it and didn't like it at all. But it was nice of them to send a sample and let me try it out.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine came in yesterday. I hope it has all the cinnamon Cliff's had. I'm a cinnamon junkie, the more the better. I can see how some might not like a blend like that but I tell ya what, Russ. If it lives up to what people are saying about it, its going to be my daily "walk-around" smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The only thing that surprised me was no chocolate notes. But i only smoked one bowl. A very pleasurable smoke indeed!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The only thing that surprised me was no chocolate notes. But i only smoked one bowl. A very pleasurable smoke indeed!


Agreed. The blend was much blonder than I expected. Just by the look, it makes me expect less dried fruit/nuts/chocolate than PA or CH.


----------



## canadianpipes (Oct 26, 2011)

I am still waiting, but I am in Toronto so that may have something to do with it..


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

canadianpipes said:


> I am still waiting, but I am in Toronto so that may have something to do with it..


Why is your named 'pinked' out and says you are no longer part of the community? Just curious.....:rockon:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> *Why is your named 'pinked' out and says you are no longer part of the community*? Just curious.....:rockon:


banned...


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> banned...


How did he post then if he is banned... or was he banned after the post? doh! And the green light is on which means he is logged on... wtf?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> How did he post then if he is banned... or was he banned after the post? doh! And the green light is on which means he is logged on... wtf?


I'm sure he was banned after the post, I guess he was banned while online...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I found that the cinnamon actually ghosted my country gentleman. I had some Squadron Leader in it last night and by mid bowl I was getting the "red hot" candy sensation.  My next few bowls may be a mix of Angler's Dream and PA or Storm Front to turn up the burley and tone down the spice. 

This a very unique and enjoyable blend in my small collection. Gratitude to Russ for offering the samples!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I really want to open up my bag and try it, but I'm trying to hold off until I finish some other open containers. May have to dip into this pretty soon though...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

That was quick. Lol. Banned already.

Didnt read the rules?

Anyway.

Mine arrived today (thanks a ton russ!)

I smoked a bowl on the way to see my wife at the hospital. The first couple puffs were impressive, far better then i expected considering what its trying to "replicate". I cant wait to smoke another bowl when i have a chance to really enjoy it. I was puffing to quick, and got tung bite, and it started tasting a bit bland. But again. I belive this was my fault as my mind was else were.

I will update after a nice relaxing bowl.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys, I suspect canadianpipes is the new login of canadianpiper, who was previously banned. Try to follow along here! I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but I do smoke a pipe.


----------



## DoublePaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh boy, another sample!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have about finished my sample of Angler's Dream and it is my favorite OTC type tobacco. I know you can't buy it OTC, but it is of the style. I will be buying some.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone else still not received their sample? I'm starting to give up hope on ever seeing this…


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Guys, I suspect canadianpipes is the new login of canadianpiper, who was previously banned. Try to follow along here! I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but I do smoke a pipe.


Ehh. I doubt it. Canadianpiper's name was Gio but Canadianpipes' name was Giovanni... oh wait... :lol:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I have about finished my sample of Angler's Dream and it is my favorite OTC type tobacco. I know you can't buy it OTC, but it is of the style. I will be buying some.


I tried it for the first time this weekend and I would agree with this sentiment.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Has anyone else still not received their sample? I'm starting to give up hope on ever seeing this&#8230;


still waiting on mine too. Crossing my fingers that I get it, sounds interesting.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, we are unexpectedly ahead of schedule (probably for the first time), so instead of November 15th, our release date for Angler's Dream has moved up to...now! If you want to see it, here's the link- Angler's Dream Pipe Tobacco (14oz Tub). Thanks to everyone for the feedback.

Russ


----------



## DoublePaw (Nov 7, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> Well, we are unexpectedly ahead of schedule (probably for the first time), so instead of November 15th, our release date for Angler's Dream has moved up to...now! If you want to see it, here's the link- Angler's Dream Pipe Tobacco (14oz Tub). Thanks to everyone for the feedback.
> 
> Russ


This is fantastic!


----------

